# 2-
, ,        :

1)     (  ..  ) -  2012?
2)     ( ) -  4800?
3)   ( ) -  4800?
4)    -  4800?
5)   -  2400?

 .

----------


## 777

25.11.2005  -3-04/616@     2- ( - )        :     ( 2   2-).

----------

13.10.2006 -3-04/706@ -    2-,    6. 2012-, 2300-  ..

----------

,  .   2-?

----------

.      2-,   ,   .

----------

-,    -  " "  2012?

----------

2-?

 , ,         ? 2000  2010

2000  ,        ;               (    -    )  

2010     -  (   )

----------


## lubezniy

http://www.consultant.ru/online/
      " 2-".

----------


## 777

http://www.buhi.ru/pages2.php?id=534

----------


## .

!       ?
  ....   2000...

----------

:
      2000  2001?

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Azalea

:


> -,    -  " "  2012?


  1      2000.    ?

----------


## 777

> ?

----------


## Altsara

> http://www.buhi.ru/pages2.php?id=534


  6  2-,   .   .   5

----------


## lubezniy

*Altsara*,  ( buhi.ru )   .  2006    "     ",   ,        .      .

----------


## Altsara

, lubezniy)

         2002-2003    - 2000
  ,     2000

----------


## twix

,   2006     ?

----------


## 777

> ?

----------


## twix

> 


  :Smilie:

----------

:
    ,     -  1011 ""  2010 "   - "
 !

----------


## 777

> 2010 "   - "

----------

> , lubezniy)
> 
>          2002-2003    - 2000
>   ,     2000


      .

----------


## Govorun

2002-2003    2012.   2--2006. ,

----------

- -   4800? ?

----------


## twix

?   ?

         ?

   ?
2300 -"   " -      ?      ?      ?
 !!!!   :Embarrassment:  .....

      2012 "  " - ?

----------

> ?      ?      ?


     (. 1 . 217 ), ,   ,   2-  .

----------


## --

_    ?   ?_

  ,  - .

----------

, , , 
          ,         2000?

----------


## 2006

2000

----------

,  ..             2-???????

----------


## 505

> ,  ..             2-???????

----------


## Ericson1

!

**:
         . Ÿ       .

**:
        2  ? 2000, 4800   ?
  !

----------


## Ericson1

,    ...  :Cool:

----------


## Ericson1

...

!

 :
         . Ÿ       .

:
        2  ? 2000, 4800   ?
  !

----------


## Ericson1

- !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## ElenaTh

4800   :yes:

----------


## Ericson1

> 4800


 :Smilie:

----------


## Egmm

2-,          ?

----------

**?

-...

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Egmm

-  ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ;
   -

----------


## Osen'

5      ,   ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   ?


  .

----------

HELP!
, ,        2520  2530.           .     .
   ?   (2520),   (2530)         ? 
        .      ,     ,      -      ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?   (2520),   (2530)         ?


   2520, 2530?. 2520 -  __   ,     (), 2530 - __        .     ,    ,     .



> ?


.     ,                   .      .
 ::nyear::

----------

!  ,    . )

----------


## Dilitant

1.      2-  2400?
2.       73  70 (  )    ?

----------

,     2    ?  4800???

----------

